
Ask HN: Web-scraping resources (book, tutorial, course) - selmat
Can you recommend good resource(book, tutorial, course) about web-scraping?<p>Thanks you indeed
======
shabbir1993
Check out the following map to begin with,

[https://learn-anything.xyz/web-development/web-scraping](https://learn-
anything.xyz/web-development/web-scraping)

Hope that helps,

